# Rat-L-Trap Pictures



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I want to see a picture of a white caught on a Rat-L-Trap. The type picture I am after is a fresh out of the water picture with the fish still hanging on the Rat-L-Trap. People in the picture or not, does not matter. If you have several pics of this types, then post several, please. Please help me here, I need to see those pictures.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Whitebassfisher said:


> I want to see a picture of a white caught on a Rat-L-Trap. The type picture I am after is a fresh out of the water picture with the fish still hanging on the Rat-L-Trap. People in the picture or not, does not matter. If you have several pics of this types, then post several, please. Please help me here, I need to see those pictures.


Wow WBF, you really need to go fishing!


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Whitebassfisher said:


> I want to see a picture of a white caught on a Rat-L-Trap. The type picture I am after is a fresh out of the water picture with the fish still hanging on the Rat-L-Trap. People in the picture or not, does not matter. If you have several pics of this types, then post several, please. Please help me here, I need to see those pictures.


Isn't there an APP for that?


----------



## berger1b (May 6, 2012)

Do you mind telling us why you want the pictures? Just curiosity. A little over 10 years ago I got tired of trolling for whites. I had not figured out how to effeciently work a slab and to only bait I was comfortable throwing was a little george. I decided to try a 1/4 oz rattletrap and it worked great. I learned to work it in shallow to deep water and fast, slow or jigging it on the bottom. Back then I never observed anyone else using them and many times I would be loading up the livewell while other around me were catching just a few if any. I have a handful of old soldiers with most of the paint worn off the sides from so many fish bites. I recently started painting baits and I have created some new colors on rattle traps which I am anxious to try out. If they work out I will send you some pictures. I wish they made a 1/4oz suspending model.


----------



## ML56 (Dec 30, 2008)

berger1b said:


> Do you mind telling us why you want the pictures? Just curiosity. A little over 10 years ago I got tired of trolling for whites. I had not figured out how to effeciently work a slab and to only bait I was comfortable throwing was a little george. I decided to try a 1/4 oz rattletrap and it worked great. I learned to work it in shallow to deep water and fast, slow or jigging it on the bottom. Back then I never observed anyone else using them and many times I would be loading up the livewell while other around me were catching just a few if any. I have a handful of old soldiers with most of the paint worn off the sides from so many fish bites. I recently started painting baits and I have created some new colors on rattle traps which I am anxious to try out. If they work out I will send you some pictures. I wish they made a 1/4oz suspending model.


Don't mean to derail thread, but you can put rattletraps in boiling water and they will start to swell from air expansion, at that point drop them in cold water. You will now have a suspending/floating rattletrap. Used to tinker with things like that allot, have fun, but don't leave em in the hot water too long.

Whitbassfisher, I should have some of those pictures you want, will poke around in my old computer files.-Mike


----------



## berger1b (May 6, 2012)

Lucky Luchie said:


> Don't mean to derail thread, but you can put rattletraps in boiling water and they will start to swell from air expansion, at that point drop them in cold water. You will now have a suspending/floating rattletrap. Used to tinker with things like that allot, have fun, but don't leave em in the hot water too long.
> 
> Whitbassfisher, I should have some of those pictures you want, will poke around in my old computer files.-Mike


 I would have never thought about doing something like that. I have plenty of old baits to experement with. Thanks


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

We've caught plenty on traps & cranks on the river, don't know if we have pics but I'll look


----------



## ML56 (Dec 30, 2008)

*Here ya go*

This is first one I came across.-Mike


----------



## ML56 (Dec 30, 2008)

*here's more-Mike*

We use rattletraps allot on Somerville.-Mike


----------



## Lonestar Proud (Oct 26, 2010)

Lucky Luchie said:


> Don't mean to derail thread, but you can put rattletraps in boiling water and they will start to swell from air expansion, at that point drop them in cold water. You will now have a suspending/floating rattletrap. Used to tinker with things like that allot, have fun, but don't leave em in the hot water too long.
> 
> Whitbassfisher, I should have some of those pictures you want, will poke around in my old computer files.-Mike


I don't mean to hijack the thread either WBF, but Mike's comment about swelling Rattletraps brought back a distant memory from the bass tourney days in the 80's. Before they started making suspending stick baits, I would take Smithwick Rouges and chamfer identions in the centerline along the belly line with a drill bit, then epoxy bb's in the chamfers to add weight. You would twitch the baits down and when you stopped they would quiver, back up, and rise very slowly. I ruined quite a few rouges till I got the positioning correct, but those things were killer in the winter months in northern Oklahoma, Kansas, and Missouri!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

berger1b said:


> Do you mind telling us why you want the pictures? Just curiosity.


Okay, I will say now because the very first picture posted shot me down, while the others agree with my experience.

I used to be on a different forum years ago that often showed action pics instead of cleaning tables or ice chests. It seemed that every picture had the white hooked on the front hook. Rat-L-Traps are great white bass lures, and whites always slam the lure in the head, or so I thought. 75% on the front hook is lower than I expected.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

And I have always wondered why 75% of my white bass are hooked by a pet spoon in the upper lip. At least they were until this year.


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

I actually remove the rear hooks since most I unhook were always on the front. Can't say it changed my hook up ratio as I caught more than enough to make me happy, usually. It did make it a lot easier to get the fish unhooked without worrying about the extra three hooks trying to catch me too.


----------



## ML56 (Dec 30, 2008)

Whitebassfisher said:


> Okay, I will say now because the very first picture posted shot me down, while the others agree with my experience.
> 
> I used to be on a different forum years ago that often showed action pics instead of cleaning tables or ice chests. It seemed that every picture had the white hooked on the front hook. Rat-L-Traps are great white bass lures, and whites always slam the lure in the head, or so I thought. 75% on the front hook is lower than I expected.


 I had you figured as looking to win a beer bet, on just something like that. I would have to agree, for me the great majority are hooked on the front hook. If I was eating whole small fish, I bet I'd want those fins folded down as I swallowed too. Dorsal fins up, is painful, just to think about. Might be on the tail end hook-ups that the front hook just gets dislodged, and leaves only the rear hook holding by the time we get them in the boat.-Mike


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

seems all my wb have all the hooks buried in them.....right as the water starts to boil...ha ha


----------



## Dmcputtz (Jun 4, 2012)

Have a bunch of those pics. Most WB do seem to grab the front hook. I've had plenty of times were I had to dig the whole lure out though.
Somv. Lake this Yr. (Richie, one of my fishing buddies)-








Same day and same lure-


----------



## Davoh (Mar 5, 2010)

That right there is enough for me NOT to remove the back hook.  man I'd be tickled pink if I was pullin' doubles on a ratltrap.... That looks like a bunch of fun now.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Davoh said:


> That right there is enough for me NOT to remove the back hook.  man I'd be tickled pink if I was pullin' doubles on a ratltrap.... That looks like a bunch of fun now.


LOL, I had to give him green for those pics!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I don't have the picture, but once a lady fishing with her boyfriend caught two 24" stripers on the same 1 oz rattle trap at the same time. She was using one of our Mitchell 300xe reels spooled with 30 # braid, with out the braid i doubt she would have landed them.
Usually when we use the 1 oz traps for stripers you don't have to remove the tail hook as the first fish that gets it in it's mouth and starts swimming around draws another to come take it away and the rear hooks get ripped off.


----------



## Ranger373V (Jun 26, 2011)

Here is one.... Not the best, but one nonetheless. LOL


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

A rattletrap sans white bass!


----------

